# Specialized Turbo Levo Alloy vs. Gaint Trance X E+ Pro 29 3



## RobG-ADV (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi folks... I haven't been here in a while. In short, I used to ride all the time way back in 2001, until I crashed and broke my collarbone. Then I moved and got into powersports. Now I'm 53 and nowhere near in as good a shape as I was.

I'm on the verge of buying an e-bike. I've narrowed it down to the Specialized Turbo Levo Alloy and the Gaint Trance X E+ Pro 29. In fact, the Specialized is my first choice, but I've been unable to get financing on it. So I currently have a Giant waiting for me to pick up, but I can cancel that deal and find another way to get the Specialized if needed.

Which brings the question -- what do you guys think? What I've noted about them:

Giant has 625 wh battery vs 500
Giant is almost entirely Shimano vs SRAM
Giant has FOX float rear shock
Both have identical forks
Specialized has more power (90 nM vs 80)
Specialized has a better control module with more settings etc
Giant is already using Tubeless tires
Specialized has a shorter chainstay due to the rear 27.5 wheel
The geometry between the two appears to be nearly identical
The two bikes appear to be within a half pound of one another in total weight
Suspension travel is nearly identical (140 rear Giant, 150 rear Spec, 150 front both)

The videos I've seen say the Giant is a fantastic bike that's amazing up and downhill. One written review I saw said it was too narrow in purpose and wasn't all that much fun. This is the review I'm talking about: REVIEW | 2021 Giant Trance X E+ Pro 29 1 Talks the Torque.

'Course at my age, I'm not going to be one of those super fast, full-send types of rider. At least not for a while.

So I'm curious what you guys think... thanks.

Rob


----------



## EliminatorMTB (Apr 28, 2009)

Both are good bikes, I'd go with what you're comfortable with financially I don't think it is going to be night and day difference in terms of capability of the bikes. I'd go for the bigger battery if the bikes are that close, also look at being able to upgrade the battery. I believe the levo can be upgraded to the 700Wh battery that comes in the higher end models. Another difference is going to be the feel of Brose motor/control system vs the Giant SyncDrive and which you prefer, I'm sure you'll come to like either one.

Can you demo either bike? I rented a Levo before buying and did a 30 mile trail ride on it to sell myself on it. Sometimes you can find a shop that will put the cost of the demo towards the purchase of a new bike, I did this with my last 2 bikes.


----------



## RobG-ADV (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks!! I'm not sure I can demo either of them, other than in the parking lot. I'm going to go up tomorrow to check out the Levo before heading to the dealer to finalize the Giant purchase... unless something about the Levo totally hooks me, I will probably stick with the Giant. Speaking of battery -- the Giant has the option of a 250 wh extra battery you hang on the cage (somewhere in the $300-400 range). Plus I've been reading up on how to build my own batteries so I may give that a try at some point. I have an electric scooter to test it on first.

I've owned several Giant bikes over the years... my first DS was a Giant NRS 1. Loved that bike. In fact, my current mtb is a Giant Talon that I bought mainly to exercise my dog... but I've done a few trail rides on it and it's been quite good.


----------



## RobG-ADV (Mar 18, 2019)

Oh I was wrong about the negative review of the Giant... THIS is the negative review: GIANT Trance X E+ 1 in review – Powerful motor + huge battery = Best Buy?


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

If you ride over rough rock gardens, the low motor looks to be a bike killer, possibly OTB inducer on the Giant. Personally not a fan of Giants design nor spec choice at all.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

My wife (and I) rode both while looking for her an eBike and we ended up with the Turbo Levo. I liked the fit better and the smoother pedal to power transition. I also like the more modern geometry (the Giant may have been an older model as it was a rental). But generally they were fairly equivalent. She got the Comp so it comes with the bigger 700wH battery which has been awesome and provides a really long range.

This statement in the Giant review you linked: "The low front and, above all, the long chainstays, are constantly trying to lever you over the bars." might concern you since you quit biking 20 years ago due to a broken collar bone caused perhaps from an OTB incident.

Even a parking lot test will tell you a lot about the fit and power delivery, so do that if you can.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

RobG-ADV said:


> Hi folks... I haven't been here in a while. In short, I used to ride all the time way back in 2001, until I crashed and broke my collarbone. Then I moved and got into powersports. Now I'm 53 and nowhere near in as good a shape as I was.
> 
> I'm on the verge of buying an e-bike. I've narrowed it down to the Specialized Turbo Levo Alloy and the Gaint Trance X E+ Pro 29. In fact, the Specialized is my first choice, but I've been unable to get financing on it. So I currently have a Giant waiting for me to pick up, but I can cancel that deal and find another way to get the Specialized if needed.
> 
> ...


Depending on your climate, the ease of 'battery removal" may be a deciding factor.
(to avoid extreme heat or cold in your garage)


----------



## RobG-ADV (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks everybody... I've just about decided to scratch the Giant off the list, and even just wait a while longer in order to get the Levo.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Is the Levo a mullet? What kind of riding are you planning? 
I have an Intense Tazer and its more of an Enduro than the two bikes you have mentioned. Mine is a mullet an it has a low bottom bracket and makes trail riding difficult. Lots of pedal strikes. However,going downhill (I ride a bike park without a shuttle. Kanuga) its fantastic! I had the Trance 29 2 and absolutely loved the bike and the X is a larger travel version of the same bike. The Trance will make a great overall bike!


----------



## lvchopjaw (9 mo ago)

I have the Levo Comp alloy. It is a Mullet. It is a crank monster... Exactly what I wanted with me being over 50. It is smooth and the components are good enough to carry me through most. I"m not in the air much anymore. If I wanted to huck it then I'm on my 500KTM.


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

RobG-ADV said:


> Hi folks... I haven't been here in a while. In short, I used to ride all the time way back in 2001, until I crashed and broke my collarbone. Then I moved and got into powersports. Now I'm 53 and nowhere near in as good a shape as I was.
> 
> I'm on the verge of buying an e-bike. I've narrowed it down to the Specialized Turbo Levo Alloy and the Gaint Trance X E+ Pro 29. In fact, the Specialized is my first choice, but I've been unable to get financing on it. So I currently have a Giant waiting for me to pick up, but I can cancel that deal and find another way to get the Specialized if needed.
> 
> ...


Cancel the Giant quick. The new gen 3 Levo and Santa Cruz Heckler are the best full powered ebikes available. The Levo will also hold it's resale value better and longer which is typically of any Specialized mountain bike. The Brose motor is also super quite. The 27.5 rear is a must on any full powered ebike.


----------



## johnny_boy02 (10 mo ago)

Not much to add other than switching the Levo to tubeless is is super easy so I wouldn’t let that part change my decision.

And I really like the app and adjustability of the Specialized. I didn’t think I would use it, but I really like being able to fine tune things.


----------

